# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Μυρωδιά πλαστικού στο εσωτερικό ψυγείου Winstar

## Valadis

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Θα ήθελα (αν κάποιος γνωρίζει) βοήθεια, σε ένα πρόβλημα που έχω με ένα ψυγείο Winstar.
Το ψυγείο αγοράστηκε πριν από ένα χρόνο και εμφανίζει μια έντονη μυρωδιά σαν πλαστικό στο εσωτερικό. Η μυρωδιά δεν είναι από φαγητό, όπως έχω παρατηρήσει από παλαιότερα ψυγεία που είχα. Το απόψυξα, το καθάρισα ξανά και ξανά ελπίζοντας πως θα υποχωρήσει, αλλά η μυρωδιά παραμένει. Δοκίμασα διάφορα "γιατροσόφια" (όπως ξύδι, αλάτι, καφέ, κιμωλία κτλ) αλλά δεν παρατήρησα ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα στην μείωση της οσμής αυτής. Η μυρωδιά παραμένει τόσο στο χώρο του ψυγείου όσο και σε αυτό της κατάψυξης και το χειρότερο είναι ότι περνάει στα τρόφιμα (κάποιες φορές και σε αυτά που είναι κλειστά με σακούλες τροφίμων).
Αν κάποιος ξέρει τι μπορεί να φταίει θα με βοηθούσε πολύ καθώς έχω το ψυγείο μόνο ένα χρόνο. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## katmadas

σαν διαροη απο φρεο μοιαζει.
το ψυγειο εχει εγγυηση γιατι δεν τους περνεις?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν όντως μυρίζει σαν πλαστικό , υποθέτω ότι κάτι θα έχει που αφορά "θερμαντικό στοιχείο" για να "ερεθίζει " στην συνέχεια κάποια πλαστικά μέρη να μυρίζουν. π.χ. κακός υπολογισμός του θερμαντικού στοιχείου (πολύ δυνατός όταν κάνει την απόψυξη ) ή στον χώρο που βρίσκεται το φωτιστικό λάμπα ψυγείου να την έχεις αλλάξει με μεγαλύτερη κτλ 
Άλλα ψυγεία έχουν ένα έξτρα κύκλωμα με σωλήνες που περνάνε γύρω από τις πόρτες και στην περιφέρεια με τα λάστιχα πόρτας για να μην πιάνει υγρασία σε εκείνα τα σημεία και αυτές οι σωληνώσεις είναι ζεστές , μπορεί και από εκεί να βγάζει μυρωδιές.

----------

